
Google offers data pledge in bid to win EU approval for Fitbit acquisition - lawrenceyan
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-fitbit-m-a-alphabet-eu-exclusive-idUSKCN24E2X5
======
60secz
Pinky promise?

